
Denis Diderot wonders if the grass could be greener (1770) - diodorus
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/happiness/grace-and-favor
======
bibinou
He're the original French text for those who read it:
[https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Le_Neveu_de_Rameau_(nouvelle_...](https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Le_Neveu_de_Rameau_\(nouvelle_%C3%A9dition_par_Charles_Asselineau\))

it's on page 19 (see the mark on the left side)

------
angel_j
I knew this was a Lapham's Quarterly title before I clicked.

~~~
the-dude
Me too, I never heard of it, but the domain is actually listed after the
article title.

